# Best grease for pedal spindle?



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I have some platform pedals that are starting to sound a bit dry. Is there a particular grease that is recommended or works very well? I have some Santa Cruz Bike marine grease that came with my bike and was thinking about using that unless someone knew of something better? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

The marine grease would be fine, if you can get it where it needs to be. Some pedals are easy to rebuild, others not so much. If you can get it apart to get the grease at the bearing the marine grease is a great choice. If you can't or don't want to do a full rebuild a heavy oil (like Dumonde liquid grease) will penetrate and do a pretty good job.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the info! If it's a bushing would you still use the same grease? (I just bought some individual hex wrenches specifically for the pedal so I'm hoping I can get them apart.)


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

if it's a plastic bushing I might use something like SRAM's Jonnisnot which is made to be used on plastic.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

epic said:


> if it's a plastic bushing I might use something like SRAM's Jonnisnot which is made to be used on plastic.


Great point. SP-41 "special Grease" from Shimano is another product that's good for such a purpose.

OP, you never mentioned what kind of pedals you have. If they are Crank Brothers you can either buy they offer a rebuild kit that's widely available. Most other brands don't have a need for such a product though......


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

customfab said:


> OP, you never mentioned what kind of pedals you have.


They are Canfield Crampon Ultimates (platform/flats). The site says they are DU bushings and have a chromoly axle. I feel stupid, I don't remember seeing this when I looked a couple of months ago, but it looks like they now have a service video posted and use a teflon grease.


----------

